# Dado blade - shakes my table saw!



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

So, I tried to cut my first Dado on my Delta 36-725

I setup a 3/4 Dado according to the instructions - the set I have is .
Mibro 416371 8-Inch Stacking Dado Blade Set

However, the arbor spacer didn't fit on the arbor the correct way, so I turned it around so it was concave instead of convex. It was the only way I could get it on with the arbor nut - could I have left the arbor spacer off completely? No clue if I could.

When I turned my TS on, I thought the thing (and me) was going to have a heart attack, as it shook when it started up. Scared the crap out of me!

Once it got going, it settled down some but boy was it LOAD!

Is this normal for a dado setup?

Thanks as always in advance

Forgot to add - I bought a new dado blade insert for the TS rather than make one. Worked fine I guess


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think you just put more blade on the saw than it is capable of running. Not being there and seeing it I really can only guess.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You don't need the arbor washer*

Try only one cutter between the 2 outside blades. See how that works. Then add more cutters, keeping them mounted precisely on the shaft. An 8" dado see is overkill for most woodworking tasks like 3/8" deep dados. You don't need all that much blade/mass spinning around as you have discovered. It will howl and vibrate "some" .... but not inordinately.


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

Yah, basically it was all the cutters except 1 that came with the set - I needed a 3/4 dado for my drawer so I just put them all on.

I'll using less and doing multiple cuts


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Try it without the outside arbor washer. I always use my dado with just the arbor nut.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you can use them all...*

Just make certain they are properly mounted. That is a whole lot of mass to spin on anything but a 3 hp cabinet saw. It will vibrate regardless. A 6" dado set is all I use for most of my work. I have the 6" Oshlun set from Amazon, if I recall.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If you think a stacked dado set vibrates you should try a "wobble" dado cutter. Now that is some vibration but it does do the job.

George


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

That much vibration is not normal. No clue what the issue is without seeing in action, but I will say that the Mibro set isn't very well regarded...I'd consider returning it and getting a better set if you're going to use a stacked dado.


----------



## JimGnitecki (Dec 5, 2015)

I would think that such a great amount of vibration has also got to be hurting the table saw's blade shaft bearings. I would not run that setup myself. Buy a better quality dado set.

Jim G


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

the problem is that the dado set is out of balance, or, the extra mass is manifesting an issue with the table saw, or both.


If the dado set is relatively new - I would try to return it for starters.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Be sure the chipper cutters aren't touching each other, cocking the blade.


----------



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

I have an Delta 34-444 contractor saw that is about 20 yrs old. I use a Freud 8" dado set. I also have to turn around the arbor washer when using the wider set-ups. I don't get vibrations but it does whine - letting you know a lot of metal is spinning. You may want to weigh down your more to make it more stable.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I think we all agree somethings not right, take it step by step to determine the problem. 

1. Remove all but the outside blades, make sure they're meshing correctly and teeth aren't hitting each other. Run saw and see if it vibrates. 

If yes, return dado. 

If no, go to step 2 


2. Add one chipper blade, again ensuring that all teeth are meshed properly. Run saw and check for vibration. 

If it vibrates excessively, return dado. 

If no, add another chipper and repeat.

I can't stress enough, the washer that goes on prior to the nut should. It be used backwards. If it doesn't fit the correct way, don't use it. My saws owner manual states specifically that with a dado set you can leave that washer off.


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks all - I greatly appreciate all the advice

I can't return the set, I bought it last year when I bought the table thinking I would be using it sooner than a year later LOL

I'm pretty certain I installed them correctly HOWEVER - according to the instructions, after the first 1/8 is installed, 2nd one should be at 90 degrees to the first, and the 3rd 90 to that -which basically sets the 3rd one on top of the 1st - so instead I positioned it more to 45 rather than 90.
@*GeorgeC* - I have no clue what a "wobble" dado cutter - sounds like I don't want to know either lol

I'm going to be doing some dado cuts hopefully in the next day or two (posting a question soon about drawers) and I'm going to follow ryan's suggestion and go slow to isolate the issue of whether it's the dado or just too much for the saw. I have a feeling it may be a combo of both.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

A dado blade should be balanced as each side of a chipper offsets the rotational forces of the other end. If it's installed correctly, and it's balanced, it should not cause significant vibration. Because of the mass involved getting it up to speed could take a bit longer than a standard blade on a lower power saw, but your saw is by no means a lightweight saw and should have no issues running it.


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

The tablesaw won't vibrate if you use a router. 

HA HA HA HA

Oh, I crack me up sometimes. :grin::grin:


----------



## JimGnitecki (Dec 5, 2015)

gj13us said:


> The tablesaw won't vibrate if you use a router.
> 
> HA HA HA HA
> 
> Oh, I crack me up sometimes. :grin::grin:


There's a lot of wisdom in that.

Jim G


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

gj13us said:


> The tablesaw won't vibrate if you use a router.
> 
> HA HA HA HA
> 
> Oh, I crack me up sometimes. :grin::grin:


LMAO - Smartass


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

I also have the Mibro 8" stacking dado set. It came in a nice box but the set is of poor quality. Blade works for dados that are hidden and don't require a good fit but it fails miserably on precision cuts like box joints. Mine didn't vibrate much but it did have a distinct wobble and did not cut flat.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

gj13us said:


> The tablesaw won't vibrate if you use a router.
> 
> HA HA HA HA
> 
> Oh, I crack me up sometimes. :grin::grin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

new2woodwrk said:


> Thanks all - I greatly appreciate all the advice
> 
> I can't return the set, I bought it last year when I bought the table thinking I would be using it sooner than a year later LOL
> 
> ...


 Wobble dado blade 

Not really a good enough picture for you to understand the cutter. As weird as it sounds it does a good job.

George


----------

